# Lab Chewin



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey guys, first off i wanna say that this site/forum is excellent, I have a 13 month old lab and i leave her in the house when it gets really cold outside, normally she is a great house dog when you are with her, however she alwasy seems to get into anything that is within her reach...and some thigns that arent...she leaves the furniture alone suprisingly but papers, towels, placemats, food on counters ( not close to the edge either) and other things...now she has several toys and i even bought her one of those "Kong" toys to hide her treats in but it seems like she gets bored with even that...i am just wodering if there is any way to cure her of this, any help would be much appreciated! thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Is she left unattended in the house when you are gone? And doing this while you are gone or is this going on while your home?

I wouldn't leave a 13 monthe old dog alone outside of a crate in the house (not sure if thats the case) and if I did I wouldn't leave food on the counter.

If this is happening when your home teach her "NO" Mine usually don't try and take food off the counter more than once :lol: They learn quickly it's not accectable.

They usually don't get run of the house around here untill there about two and trust worthy.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I Agree with browmdog about all I can add is

You might want to set some mouse traps on the counters with tempting goodies in them, a few good wacks without your direct involvement will teach her that the counter is off limits.

You want her to associate it with the counter goodies not with you so dont give commands just let her nose get popped.

Dogs are like people they can resist anything, but temptation :wink:


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

she does this when we are gone, i suppose she is pretty young to be leavin her alone in the house...normally she's such a well behaved dog that i guess i didnt think about that, well thanks for the advice guys...she'll be crated up today


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

""You might want to set some mouse traps on the counters with tempting goodies in them, a few good wacks without your direct involvement will teach her that the counter is off limits. '' ''

Thats funny my choco female who is now eight and for the most part has never done a wrong desructive thing in her life. Stole half a pizza of the counter at around 1 1/2 years old, she's a pretty sensitive ok very sensitive dog, a trainers nightmare but she did understand it's not OK to steal food off the counter and too this day does not like mouse traps :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

